# Anchor Worms



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

I noticed a bump at the base of the tail to one of my Tri-color Platys the other day. Just a bump, nothing else. Is this possibly an anchor worm?


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

jrman83 said:


> I noticed a bump at the base of the tail to one of my Tri-color Platys the other day. Just a bump, nothing else. Is this possibly an anchor worm?


I had anchor worms on a wild caught fish recently but they were very visible so I'd guess you have a different problem. It is possible if it is still too small to see well or it has dropped off already.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Not sure. It seems to be fading in size. It never looked like pics I had seen of anchor worm, but it was in the same usual place at the base of the tail. I thought that maybe it was in the early stages. Maybe it was something caused by the higher temp I put the tank up to for ich treatment.


----------

